# Canadian X-Trail



## White XTrail (Jul 1, 2004)

Not sure why there is no thread for X Trails yet so will start one!!

Had my new X Trail for a month now and it is great. Traded in a Pathfinder for a newer vehicle with smaller engine to get better mileage. Still breaking it in so don't know what the mileage is going to turn out to be.

Finding it a problem to get accessories for the vehicle in Canada. This seems to be further exacerbated by the X Trail not being sold in the states.

Has anyone had any luck with:
i) adapters for the roof rack for Thule bars (the rack from the dealer is pricey and not as skookum);
ii) a trailer hitch (the dealer one requires notching the underside of the bumper);
iii) a bike rack that fits on the tailgate
iv) rear window wind deflector (to deflect wind over the read window to keep it clear - not the dealer fin which is cosmetic)
v) nose bra
???


----------



## 95G ATL (Feb 18, 2003)

We do not have X-trails in the US.....
perhaps that's why nobody posts anything about 'em.


----------

